# [Access] Abfrage "enthält nicht like 'String'"



## C-H (29. August 2007)

Hallo!

Habe schon gesucht, aber das Problem scheint ungewöhnlich zu sein, oder ich suche falsch. Jedenfalls habe ich nix gefunden.
Was ich möchte ist eine Abfrage in der Art:

SELECT * FROM tabelle WHERE name NOT LIKE '%Chris%'

Ausgegeben werden sollen alle Datensätze, die diese Zeichenkette nicht beinhalten.

Beispiel:
Tabelle enthält:
Martin
Susanne
Klaus
Christian
Peter
Christine

Ausgabe:
Martin
Susanne
Klaus
Peter

So wie ich die Abfrage oben funktioniert das nicht. Ich bekomme zwar tatsächlich nur eine Teilmenge, allerdings kann ich nicht erkennen was rausgefiltert wird (sind schon ein paar tausend Datensätze) und die Datensätze enthalten teils den (eigentlich zu filternden) String, teils anderes (leer und andere Namen).


----------



## joet87 (5. September 2007)

Du musst beim Access darauf achten, dass du als Wildcard nur * verwendest!

in deinem Fall:
SELECT * FROM tabelle WHERE name NOT LIKE '*Chris*'

Ich hab das gleiche Problem mit dem auflisten aller Tabellen in der Access-DB gehabt:

SELECT Name
FROM MSysObjects
WHERE ((Name Not Like ('MSys*')) AND (Type=1));

lg jt


----------

